# mantis tutorial (not pretty) - Graphic Content PG13 or better



## mantis (Dec 25, 2005)

i ran into this
i think it's amazing how a mantis could do it
WARNING this could be gross...
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6499870889669501096&q=mantis


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2005)

That poor pitiful mouse all he wanted was some cheese ands a drink, what did he get a praying mantis that comes to dinner and winds up eating him.
Terry


----------



## KenpoEMT (Dec 25, 2005)

OMG! Don't show that to PETA!! :lol:


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats mesed up, but impressive.

7sm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i ran into this
> i think it's amazing how a mantis could do it
> WARNING this could be gross...
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6499870889669501096&q=mantis




Just for ther record I added an additional Warning to the thread title.  :asian:

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Assistant Administrator


----------



## mantis (Dec 26, 2005)

yeah i noticed
thank you!
i agree it's disgusting, but i still think it's amazing
i mean mantis doesnt technically have muscles per say!
and it's way smaller than a mouse.. it's just amazing
im inventing a new move in mantis and imma call it "mantis hooks the mouse" lol


----------



## green meanie (Dec 26, 2005)

Very impressive. I didn't think a mantis could do that much damage.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, that mantis is a bad*** right up until a girl mantis bites his head off...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2005)

I gotta go with the mouse for best 2 outta 3. But get a different mouse first!


----------



## mantis (Apr 28, 2006)

hmm
the video doesnt exist anymore......
too bad, it was a master piece of mantis


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah all i got is a mantis eating a cricket looking thing


----------

